# Blizzard is up next



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She's day 145 either July 5 or about July 20. Depends on when she took. She is having some personality changes. Suddenly my laid back girl who loves to just sleep around the front yard in her spots is very anxious. She keeps trying to get out of the stall she is in at night and is making quiet mumble calls at me. She normally makes weird mumble calls when she is in heat, so there's some hormones. Her ligaments have felt very soft for the past 2 weeks. I don't think that will be my best indicator for labor coming soon for her. I am waiting for more dramatic mumbles. No strange discharge like with Bambi, which will make it A LOT easier to tell when she loses her mucus plug. She is bred to Pumpkin. These will be kids from my heart. Two of my precious babies carrying on the line of my lost goat. Hoping STRONGLY for an orange/gold doeling! I have the name picked out if there is one.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe, I hope she’s got your doeling in there getting ready to come out 🍀🙏🍀


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I just want to say your goat is adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I can't wait to see that cute little doe 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't wait to see the little Pumpkin/Blizzard babies! I'm sure they are going to be just as adorable as their parents! 😀

I'm thinking pink for you! 🧠💄🌷💋👛🐷💗🌸🌺🧁🐽🧼📍🦑👚💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awe, these kids will literally be little treasures. How special. ❤ Really, really hoping Blizzard has a sweet mini me doeling of your beloved Treasure hiding in there. 🎀💕 Also hoping she has textbook perfect deliver to healthy babies.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I’m really hoping she has the little doe you want!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm gonna say she's due way sooner then the 20th. Hope she gives you a beautiful doe in memory of you poor mama whom passed. Good luck! Happy kidding!


----------



## Marliah (7 mo ago)

Wow she's a beauty, love her coloring.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks all!!! I loved Bliz the moment I saw her in the pen when I went to meet Shamrock and Treasure (and bring them home at a later date). I just knew. That black spot on her face is so adorable. Despite being the hairest doe, she is really good in the heat. I was worried about her being pregnant in the bad heat. She's handling it very well.

I'll add the most recent picture I have of Pumpkin. He's very happy with his Nubian buddy, Indigo.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love that last picture  Happy kidding! I’m guessing she has twins.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at that beard! He's all grown up! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

My how Pumpkin has grown!! He's not a little baby anymore! Love his hairdo, beard, and roommate. 😍😎


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

@Dandy Hill Farm @MellonFriend His beard blows in the wind when he jumps on the taller shelter. Love that! Indy doesn't have the beard, but his ears blow around!🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> I love that last picture  Happy kidding! I’m guessing she has twins.


I hope so! I am hoping she doesn't just have a single buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I hope she’s got what you want


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

Any baby Blizzards yet?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> Any baby Blizzards yet?


Nope! Here she is today. I noticed her teats have started to look different. Her body skin is really loose, so I wonder if that is why her udder is able to fill without her acting uncomfortable or the skin looking tight. Even now, her udder is still not tight feeling. No kids by next Wednesday...means kids around July 25, and probably a few of them are in there then!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Blizzard is so beautiful. And Pumpkin has grown up! Way up. Hahaha. He’s so handsome.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

FizzyGoats said:


> Blizzard is so beautiful. And Pumpkin has grown up! Way up. Hahaha. He’s so handsome.


I can't believe he will be a YEAR old in October! Time flies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe, happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

No new Blizkins/Pumpzards yet. We are day 150 today. I thought she was doing some odd stretching, but she isn't acting labor-y enough. Lol


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Ahhh ok. oh the 
Waiting


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its going to be fun,to see what the wee ones will look like! So many choices! Ohhhh cmon now, its time we get to see.them!😁💞💕


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The Goat said:


> Ahhh ok. oh the
> Waiting


I don't mind the wait for this one! Every day she gets a bit bigger, and I feel pretty sure she doesn't have just one. If she's going for that next date, chances seem higher there might be a little orange doeling for me. 😁 Don't mind at all if I get triplets again!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see your new kids keep us posted


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The Goat said:


> Can’t wait to see your new kids keep us posted


Oh, I will!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like our girl is steadily approaching her July 25 145 date instead. Going the distance for round 2. Here she is pulling my leg:


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Not too far off 🥰


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my that’s pretty close can’t wait!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes a cutey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Think it's go time! Apparently, I have lucky sweatpants now. Second time I have happened to wear these pants and have a goat kid. Can't take them off...might jinx it😂 DAY 147!! She has a pretty big Nigerian udder, but it is still not shiny. She won't stop talking nonsense all of a sudden and keeps pacing and grinding her teeth occasionally.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy kidding


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooohhhh cant wait. Happy kidding.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Still waiting. I have seen a few contractions, but it hasn't picked up speed yet. She is taking a break from pacing and calling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes gonna make us Wait! 😜🤔😂🤣


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She is calling to any kids crying out in the distance. I felt a ton of kid movement under her belly. Think they are fighting to get into place? She is so clingy right now, like she needs me to be in the stall all the time or starts crying very sadly. I am going to do my dinner rounds very early, but it is so hard to leave her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, she is in labor. She will call, look for, and answer any kidd around. Tjats part of it. Its getting close, an amber blood tinged goo yet?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yes ☝ The goo strand is when I know it’s coming for sure… even then they can wait a few hours. Doe code. Lol 
Good luck- I can’t wait for some pictures of healthy, happy, beautiful babies 😍


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes, she is in labor. She will call, look for, and answer any kidd around. Tjats part of it. Its getting close, an amber blood tinged goo yet?


Nope. Nothing like that yet. She stands up and arches her back with her legs together a few times every 10-30 minutes. Her vulva will sink in when she does this. She also looks around the stall like maybe she had a kid and didn't realize it until she thought to look for it.🤣 

I thought there would be more progress by now. Over the hours, the contractions have not gotten stronger. I think she might be one that takes awhile to kid. Maybe 2 AM babies...


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Also important to add no pushing yet!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Anything more yet?  Impatiently waiting here.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

This is going to be a late night for me. Would be nice to have a little cot. Could always bed down in the straw next to her.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ll be up for hours longer tonight so I’ll be checking in often! Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How is she doing?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> How is she doing?


I think things are starting to progress. It looks like she might start pushing soon. She has a far away look to her. I am hoping a she will start pushing within the next hour.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> How is she doing?


I thought she was progressing, but she has still not started pushing. Just very restless amd talkative.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Still no kids. She isn't in distress, so I am going to keep a good watch on her today. Has yet to push.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Darn doe code! I hope you got some sleep last night. Come on Blizzard, we need some kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Darn it! I was hoping to wake up to some baby Blizzards!! Hope she has them soon and all goes well!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow she sure is keeping you waiting. Hopefully she has them today and doesn't keep you up all night again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you checked her to see if she is dialating? How is she today?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

A mini Treasure!!!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Two boys so far.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Aww, sooo adorable!!

Come on, Blizzard, now mommy just needs a little gold doeling! 🤞🤞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww how cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So happy to see them here! I was getting concerned! Congrats in twins....so far!🥳💞💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ah they're adorable! Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

She might be done. I don't know if the bubble I am seeing is afterbirth or a kid. Leaning toward her being done. Wish the orange one was a girl! I think I might name him Teddy.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> So happy to see them here! I was getting concerned! Congrats in twins....so far!🥳💞💕


Honestly, I was too!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness they are so stinking cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! They sure are cute! Blizzard, that gold boy was supposed to be doe. Tsk, tsk. Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Awww! They sure are cute! Blizzard, that gold boy was supposed to be doe. Tsk, tsk. Lol


I know, right! Would be perfect! Lol


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you! Happy a 24 hour labor produced three healthy animals. Her labor cries were the saddest and hardest to hear--mentally, I mean. So high pitched. Hated seeing her struggling. Had to do a speedy reposition with the orange one, since he was coming head first. I am a pro at that. Took me under 10 seconds to find both feet and fix it to help her out with him.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's great that you helped!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

How cute!!! Give them some snuggles for me! 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Happy a 24 hour labor produced three healthy animals.


Did Blizzard have triplets? Those are some cute kids she has delivered, congratulations and wonderful job helping to reposition the first born.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Did Blizzard have triplets? Those are some cute kids she has delivered, congratulations and wonderful job helping to reposition the first born.


Three including herself! Two babes. Should have said "ended with" instead of produced.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Emrcornerranch said:


> Three including herself! Two babes. Should have said "ended with" instead of produced.


That's okay, got it now. I was thinking about the post where you mentioned a bubble could be afterbirth or another kid. You've had a long night and morning, could you get in a cat nap before evening chores or are you still having kidding adrenaline?


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> That's okay, got it now. I was thinking about the post where you mentioned a bubble could be afterbirth or another kid. You've had a long night and morning, could you get in a cat nap before evening chores or are you still having kidding adrenaline?


Very much adrenaline, happy mania, and coffee right now! I went to bed at 2:40ish and woke up 30 minutes later just to check on her. Might have woke up and checked on her again while I was half out of it. Then I time warp slept until 7 am. Deep, deep sleep...I had a window open in hopes I would hear her screaming. At 7, she seemed fine, so I deep slept until 8. At 8 something, I checked on her and saw her look at me and start pushing a little. Then I got a farm rush going and changed gears. I finally ate breakfast/lunch at 1:30 and started drinking coffee. I have a weird rush going right now! Haha. The orange buckling is a beautiful burnt orange color...The coffee, post kidding mania (especially with relief that it all went well), and lack of sleep has put me in a weird state. I love his color...but I can't keep him...Somehow this became: "Let's make a custom t-shirt with that color and a cartoon rendered picture of one of my nubians, a cute border around the goat, and a farm logo!" Why not?! Lol. I think I will actually order a few just to see.

I am getting to that point where it is hard to relax. I always feel the need to do something. There's so much to do all the time--even things for the future. Even if I am on my phone, it is researching something most of the time. I was doing research last night/this morning while waiting on Blizzard to do something. I have been toying with this idea to rent some places on the farm to campers and maybe get a tiny cabin and furnish it for people who want to camp or do farm stays for a night or week. There are a lot of ways to make a little money off that in theory (selling eggs, milk, produce, soap, any crafts, some shirts or something). People could pay to go on a goat walk with me on some of the hiking trails on the property. There's also 2000 acres of conservation from the two parks that border the property that would make this place really have an appeal to people...I have such a strong itch to make it happen...Want to set up an LLC and have started planning it out. My grandma wants to build a barn here for the animals since a family farm she co-owned sold and she wants to put some of the funds into a project. I am so excited about having a REAL barn. I am going to call builders in the next few days or next week. There are a lot of reasons to be happy and hopeful today. I would love to share some of my passion for the animals to other people. It seems my little corner of the world might be headed in a great direction. A lot of responsibility is on my shoulders, but I do like to obsess and plan. Putting it into action and reading legalese is where I struggle.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Adorable babies - good job blizzard! 
glad she managed ok and that you were there to help her out 🍀🍀🍀
Also that is a pretty cool idea for renting out a little cabin. You would want to make sure an attorney went over things to ensure you are protected well. 
I don’t think I could deal with people in and out all the time. 😅


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Boer Mama said:


> Adorable babies - good job blizzard!
> glad she managed ok and that you were there to help her out 🍀🍀🍀
> Also that is a pretty cool idea for renting out a little cabin. You would want to make sure an attorney went over things to ensure you are protected well.
> I don’t think I could deal with people in and out all the time. 😅


Attorney is a good idea.

It seems every other weekend a family member, a family friend, a friend of a friend, or someone sombody knows somehow wants to "see the farm." That is fine, but notice and communication would be good. 70% of the time they cancel or don't show up. It seems the more notice I have to get things ready, the less likely they are to show up. I doubt people paying money would do this so often. Plus, I could set specific dates for when I am available and feel like hosting people that will pay money. Sometimes I get notice a family member or someome they know is on their way when they are halfway here. They are not farm people, so I feel the need to speed clean. I have been wondering if I am doing this anyway, why not do this for someone who will pay money to visit? Lol. Time is money when there are all these animals to feed. 😂 A camper would bring a tent and stay more by themselves with no cost to me except my time to maintain trails and visual decency here. At the end of each day, I would get enough money to pay for a bag of grain. I would love visitors who will give cash rewards for some of these things! Haha!

Anyway, I have gotten used to the feeling of being the farm "hostess" for visitors. None of the city visitors want to walk in the woods or trails because ticks are icky, so I milk goats in the garage while they sit in camping chairs and talk. That is fine! BUT it makes me feel like I am putting on a show. I could walk goats with visitors and feel good that we all got something out of it instead of a day talking in chairs. Strangely, strangers seem to behave themselves (mostly) better than family, if you know what I mean!

My grandma brought out a friend with the beginnings of dementia who still remembers me and the duck she held. She even remembers the duck's name is Pudding. She was just so happy, and that has really stayed with me. It has been like 5 months, but the woman was just talking to my grandma about me last week. It was an experience I have been remembering that is nudging me toward this new dream. It's nice to have goals to work toward!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe… you could even set up a little discount tour for care centers - both young and old!
I bet farm stuff would bring back memories for a lot of older folks and could be an experience many younger ones would never get a chance for.
Hope it all pans out for you! 😊


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Boer Mama said:


> Awe… you could even set up a little discount tour for care centers - both young and old!
> I bet farm stuff would bring back memories for a lot of older folks and could be an experience many younger ones would never get a chance for.
> Hope it all pans out for you! 😊


That's a nice idea!

Yes, I think growing up on a farm was part of her making that connection. She told me her mom couldn't figure out what to do with them, so her aunt swung all the ducks by the neck...Then they didn't have ducks anymore...🙃 Didn't know how to react to that one.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I have been feeling and feeling, but I think Teddy only has one testicle in his man bag...That's fun!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm glad Blizzard finally released the hostages! To bad she didn't have a girl, but maybe next time! They both look beautiful. 

On Teddy's testicles, did you try and feel them when he's standing instead of flipped over like in that picture? It's possible that it's just slipping up into his body when he's flipped like that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give it some time. Check it in a week or two.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I think it’s just too early to worry about that yet… let them grow a bit bigger and then you can tell more definitely 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.

What a cute addition. 
Good work.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok, y'all! Superrr hope it appears! I was planning on breeding him with one of my girls this winter before selling him. Won't if he is a one bean string bean. 😉


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Teddy still has only one bean bag in his backback. I have accepted he is just going to be a sad sack man. I do not feel anything like a testicle when I feel around. I do not want to put him through a surgery. I suppose I will sell him as is and let a pet home buyer decide what to do. I am not sure yet how to go about it. He is so cute, though!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh man. Sorry about that. He sure is cute. And speaking of how cute he is, we are gonna need another pic!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I’m so sorry. 
But On the bright side look at that face he is the bright side!!!!! 

And I think we need some more picks to


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I just love her. She's so good. Her kids are the friendliest. She wants to be where people are, and her kids do too. She likes me more than other goats. I hope she has a doeling some day for me and for keeping her company as a goat. I love having her as a BFF, but it would be great of she would bond with another goat, too.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

The Goat said:


> They are so cute!!!!!


I know, right!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Emrcornerranch said:


> View attachment 235700
> 
> View attachment 235704
> 
> ...


I live Blizzard’s face in the first pic!  Look at all those cute faces!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re adorable- I’m sure he’ll find a great pet home 😊


----------

